# 1x2700 or 2x1400 lph canister filter



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

*** been thinking about these options, pros ,cons, please express your thoughts
also there is a model with uvc 5 watts on the 2700. mmm, im not sure thats going to do much at that flow rate
what do you guys think?
all the best ozman


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

oh and buy the way the 2700uvc costs an extra $200 australian dollars


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

What make and model of canisters are you considering?


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

aqua one nautilus 1400 x2 or
aqua one nautilus 2700uvc
after having owned an aqua one canister filter before without problems
i thought i might go that road again since they seem to be a good mid range filter
and now come with a 3 year warranty all media, spraybar etc inc.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ozman said:


> aqua one nautilus 1400 x2 or
> aqua one nautilus 2700uvc
> after having owned an aqua one canister filter before without problems
> i thought i might go that road again since they seem to be a good mid range filter
> and now come with a 3 year warranty all media, spraybar etc inc.


Never heard of those. Don't think we have them in the states. Do you know who the manufacturer is?

Either way, two canisters are always better than one. If one goes out the other can handle things for a while. You will also have more filter volume with two (unless the 2700 is twice as big as the 1400).


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

i think aqua one are an australian company and i know they are also available in the U.K
they are very popular here and parts are readily available. of course some people will go ehiem
but they are very expensive here, if not id go that way too. but for me i could buy several replacements
of aqua one as apposed to ehiem. just to give you an idea i like your rena filstar xp3's but at $268AU each plus shipping
you can see what we're up against over here. anyway theres very little difference in total media between the 1 large or two small
but i do agree that if something goes wrong im still running :thumb:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ozman said:


> i think aqua one are an australian company and i know they are also available in the U.K
> they are very popular here and parts are readily available. of course some people will go ehiem
> but they are very expensive here, if not id go that way too. but for me i could buy several replacements
> of aqua one as apposed to ehiem. just to give you an idea i like your rena filstar xp3's but at $268AU each plus shipping
> ...


Man, that sucks!

What is the price difference between the two filters?


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

pretty sure Aqua one are chineses made. I run one with a fx5 as well, great filters, its not an ehiem or a fluval but for the price these are reliable and do a great job. I would suggest going with the 2 x 1400l. If 1 does break down at least you have a backup already running and with 2 intakes/outlets it will be better for water circulation and keeping the tank free of crud. If you can afford it i would go for 1x2700 and 1x1400, when the canisters are setup with media the flow rate is diminished heaps, my cf 1200 flow rate is only 750lph loaded with media, check the back of the box it has a graph of the flow rates for each model. The 1400l is the maximum flow rate when the canister is empty


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

> Man, that sucks!
> 
> What is the price difference between the two filters?


the price dif. between the 2700uvc and the 1400 is $135AU


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

g,day nudge thanks for your comments. mmm now you've really got me thinking about the 1x2700 and 1x1400l that sounds like a great idea :drooling:


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

ozman said:


> g,day nudge thanks for your comments. mmm now you've really got me thinking about the 1x2700 and 1x1400l that sounds like a great idea :drooling:


You can hardly go wrong with more GPH!


----------



## nudge (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah it may hit you in the wallett but will be well worth it in the longrun. I"m really happy with my aqua one filters.


----------



## clhinds78 (Jul 27, 2012)

I plan to add another aquatop to my 75G when I get the cash!


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

mmm wise words indeed.i will go with your ideas guys, thanks so much for your help.

all the best
ozman :thumb:


----------

